# Waldorf Lazuring children's walls?



## brownay2 (Nov 14, 2004)

Has anyone done this? I am very interested if anyone has experience painting with this Waldorf technique. I heard it is very time consuming, but the end result is beautiful. Something about the colors depending on the child's age is a factor also.

Just thought I would do something different.

Thanks!
Renee Brown


----------



## rowantree (May 8, 2004)

ill ask my friend who did this...get back to you.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

I did it for my kid's play room and it was really easy and looks so good. I did it in the golden-peachy waldorf kindergarden colors. I had a friend who had done this and she gave me some jars of paint (it only takes a small amount) in golden yellow, peachy pink, and reddish pink. Over my white walls I took a large damp sponge and took a little paint and rubbed it over the walls. You aren't sponging, more doing a wash of color and the texture of you wall comes through. I let it dry and they went over with the peach, and then a very light layer of the darker pink. You have a lot of control with the sponge to get the color and texture you want. Hope that helps. ETA-It propably took about 3 days (so it could dry in between), and it took about 1-1 1/2 hours to do each coat.


----------



## brownay2 (Nov 14, 2004)

I just was wondering if you had pictures of your walls? And also where do you get your supplies?

- paint
- sponge what kind, and where you got it?

And how does everyone like these walls? Is it a favorite room in the house? I have heard that Lazured walls are very relaxing to be in.

Thanks!
Renee


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brownay2*
I just was wondering if you had pictures of your walls? And also where do you get your supplies?

- paint
- sponge what kind, and where you got it?

And how does everyone like these walls? Is it a favorite room in the house? I have heard that Lazured walls are very relaxing to be in.

Thanks!
Renee


I don't know how to post photos







: but I will see if I can get my dh to show me tonight so I can put some up. The paint was low VOC, from the home improvement/ hardware store, and unfortunately you have to buy a whole can if they don't have smaller ones because they have to do a color mix. I would say definetly go with the first two colors (in my case, the yellow and peachy-pink). The last color wasn't necessary but it gives a little more depth. The sponge is one of those large williams sonoma pop up sponges (just what I had at home) but a think any big sponge would work. The rectagular ones at the home improvement store in the paint section. The walls are so pretty and relaxing, and they have this depth so the walls are less defined if that makes any sense. It feels nice just being in there, and we have natural wood toys and silk draped above the window so the room feels really complete. If you look at some Waldorf kindergartens you can get a good idea, and then look at the different grades to see what colors they do for what age.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

oooOOoo. I think that i have to try this.


----------



## Silliest (Apr 4, 2004)

I'd love to know more and see pics, too!

We're about to move into a new house, and the walls are a very sterile shade of white. It's not white-white, sort of a blue-grey-white. Cold. Ugh. But I'm also *cheap* and the idea of using several coats of expensive pigmented paint just doesn't turn me on 

I'm thinking that if we had like 3 regular sized cans of low-emission "primary" colors and "lazured" them differently in different rooms we could get different effects... any opinions on that?

We're not all that Waldorfy, so not really bothered by the age correlations (I'd be interested in learning more about them, though) but it sounds pretty and frugal, which *are* two things I want more of in my life <LOL!>


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I asked a lady I know who is a waldorf kindegarten teacher & she said what you do is put an initial layer of white paint mixed with sand. The idea being to create a multitextured surface the light can reflect off. Then you put your thin layers of colour over that.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

can someone tell me more about the diffrent colors for diffrent grades? Thanks
Courtney


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

:


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

:


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I am very interested in diff. color combos and what ages they are appropriate for. I'd actually love to do this in my hallway, in more of a purple/pink/? version, with the darker color being towards the bedrooms and lighter towards the rest of the house.

What kind of paint? Semi gloss, flat, gloss?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

You start with warm colors from birth until 5/6/7 years old. Peach Blossom I believe is the name of the color Steiner used. As they get older, you go to cooler colors. So when your child is preteen and early teen, they can go to purples/blues.
Of course in your own house, it is illogical to re-paint the room every year, but usually a pre-teen or teenager likes a change in their environment, so that's a good time to change the color of their bedroom/play room from a warm color to a cool color.


----------



## CrunchMama (Jan 29, 2005)

Waldorf lazuring..never heard of it but I dig it







. Do you do the ceiling as well? I might do this for our hallway, which is just a bright white at present.


----------



## Losgann (Jun 24, 2004)

I really love the effect, too, it's beautiful. I've been wanting to do something different to Ethan's room. He's 8 now and growing up and out of the electric Thomas the Tank Engine blue room and train stencils..

I looked up waldorf lazuring paint on yahoo and from the pictures it looks a lot like what we did in our living room and Willow's room. We used 3 shades of paint, one, dry, two, dry, three, dry, brushed on in the living room (in a soothing glowy yellow) and ragged off in Willow's room (in a bright vibrant green) to look like grass. So maybe it wouldn't be so hard?

Ewwk, except I just noticed in "genuine" lazure you have to use expensive materials and top it all off with some sort of casein which is a huge no no for Ethan..


----------



## brownay2 (Nov 14, 2004)

SO glad that others seem to be interested in this also. I too can not afford all those expensive pigment paints. I will try to find out some more info, about the colors, and what explanantion they have for using those colors at diffrent ages. I am thinking instead of repainting every time our children get to the next color for age group, I guess I could layer those colors on top. Kind of like a child growing, the newborn turns to toddler, child, teen, to an adult, kind of like the stages a butterfly goes through. They will always have the foundation color, as a base.

Renee


----------



## Losgann (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brownay2*







SO glad that others seem to be interested in this also. I too can not afford all those expensive pigment paints. I will try to find out some more info, about the colors, and what explanantion they have for using those colors at diffrent ages. I am thinking instead of repainting every time our children get to the next color for age group, I guess I could layer those colors on top. Kind of like a child growing, the newborn turns to toddler, child, teen, to an adult, kind of like the stages a butterfly goes through. They will always have the foundation color, as a base.

Renee









Please let us know if you find anything regarding what colors to use for what ages! I tried to find info online but didn't come up with anything that would help know what colors to use or how to get the effect with 2 or more colors when you're not blending them all into one color like we did in our living room.

That's a neat idea about layering as they grow older, that might be something I would do as well!


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

Can I revive an old thread?

Anyone know what kind of paint works for this technique? Watercolor plus a glaze? watered-down acrylic? watered-down VOC-free latex paint? milk paint?

we're painting our new house later this week, and the pictures that I've seen of this technique are amazing! I'd love to be able to do this!


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

this looks like a really interesting painting technique! thanks for reviving the old thread









i googled and found this website, it looks kinda helpful....

http://www.lazure.com/workshops.html


----------



## E&Gmommy (Mar 23, 2006)

OMG that a beautiful effect. I'm going to have to try it out, or at lease something like that.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

:


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Yeah, I would love to do this to our guys' playroom that will eventually be their bedroom (still co-sleeping, here). Ds1's favorite color is yellow and ds2's is red, so an orange/peach color would probably go over well.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I am thrilled. MDC is so wonderful. Last night I learned about survival. Tonight I am learning about lazuring walls, a concept I never even knew existed, even though I love the look more than any other I have seen.

This is what I have been looking for.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

What kind of room decor would you use for the rest of the room to give a Waldorf bedroom sort of feel? I am trying to expose my daughters to some furniture and decor alternatives to their first beloved choice (white with painted pink roses and crystal knobs from Rooms to Go, advertised heavily here).

I can see artwork and such at our local Waldorf school, but what about furniture -- real furniture that has a magical feel to it and is reasonably priced? I prefer something that will work up through the teenage years, but I am getting more flexible every day.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I really don't see a reason that you couldn't use regular latex paint. I mean, if you're trying to get this effect without buying expensive, special paint. You could also keep watch over the "oops" bin of paint and try to find colors that would work.

I have painted lots of walls and have also done faux painting. To get this effect all you need are two colors of wall paint, a sponge, and some water. If you apply the paint with a wet sponge you will get a nice wash of color. If you find that the color is too saturated, you can spritz it with a spray bottle of water and then rub the sponge over it.

When we get a house and can actually paint things again, I would love to do the baby-to-be's room like this.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inezyv*
What kind of room decor would you use for the rest of the room to give a Waldorf bedroom sort of feel?

Waldorf uses more natural tone woods like unfinished pine:

http://www.rosiehippo.com/categorysu...&subdeptid=502

http://www.waldorfresources.org/gall...playstands.php

IKEA has some nice stuff or you could try an unfinished furniture place locally.

And then there's the playsilks that go so beautifully with the Lazure painting: http://www.willowtreetoys.com/category/8/?s=15&p=2

HTH!


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

show and tell!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoMe*
show and tell!









Waaaaah! I wanna see, but the page never loads. :-(


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Can we have a new linky? I can't get it to load, either.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry, my internet went out last night, all better...


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

This may be the answer to our family bedroom woes.

I am thinking that I am going to find some cheap clearance fabric for curtains first and then hit the oops rack at Home Depot and hope for a match. I would love to make a patchwork quite. I have never quilted before. Maybe I can make it out of old clothes since I am in the act of purging.

The link didn't work for me either... I'd love to see a pick though.


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoMe*
show and tell!









That is beautiful. Do you have pictures of the rest? Are you done? I love the way it looks. Byw, which room is this? Are you doing only certain rooms or all of them?


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! This thread has inspired me. I think I am going to do this in the faily bedroom. I am also going to make a big frame out of trim above the family mattress and have put ds1's and ds2's hand prints all over inside it (good luck to me). Now I just have to choose colors.

I am thinking....

green and blue

or

terracotta and yellow


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

wow, whome, that looks awesome, can't wait to see the finished wall!

i had never heard of this technique before reading about it in this thread, it's so cool!


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

I have never heard of htis before and suddenly I am in love







:

This may be a perfect solution for our entire downstairs, all open, high ceilinged blinding white walls. I could pick a general color 'scheme' and graduate it htrough different areas, rathe rthan pick one solid color for ht ewhole space or try to artificially break it up.....hmmmm......

Thanks so much for the inspiration!


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh hey, is htis easier or mor ecomplicated than setting up for a regular paint job? I assume I still have to go through all the pita stuff of taping off doorways and all. I hate that part


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SarahNH*
Oh hey, is htis easier or mor ecomplicated than setting up for a regular paint job? I assume I still have to go through all the pita stuff of taping off doorways and all. I hate that part









Me too! But, yeah, I would tape it. Since you're going to be using a sponge or something like it, the chances of splashing on the trim or ceilings is pretty high!

But you won't need rollers or brushes.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SarahNH*
Oh hey, is htis easier or mor ecomplicated than setting up for a regular paint job? I assume I still have to go through all the pita stuff of taping off doorways and all. I hate that part









I am thinking it will be easier though since it's not an exact science. Every spot doesn't have to be covered, etc. Keep a wet towel to wipe anypaintoff the trim. I have brand new carpet in the room I am doing it in so I am a little nervous. I also havea toddler so that makes me even more nervous.









I can't find any info on colors. Anyone have any suggestions. Also, do you think it is really necessary to do the top glazeor is that just if you are using special paints (which I would love to buy... but we are broke).


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarAndSun*
I can't find any info on colors. Anyone have any suggestions. Also, do you think it is really necessary to do the top glaze

Nah.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

That is beautiful. Do you have pictures of the rest? Are you done? I love the way it looks. Byw, which room is this? Are you doing only certain rooms or all of them?
We're not done yet, there's still going to be a bright-ish yellow coat and then a pale yellow coat if we don't get too lazy. This room is the bedroom, soon to be family bedroom. We also have plans to do the office/workroom/eventual kids room, but could only handle painting one room at a time.







All of the walls in this house are recently painted-plain white. At first, we thought we'd leave all the other rooms just as they are, but after finding this, I can see painting EVERYTHING. No plans yet, though









Quote:

Now I just have to choose colors.
I am thinking....
green and blue
or
terracotta and yellow
One thing that I read when doing research is to do at least three colors. I don't think it's totally necessary, but you can tell the difference from the pink/peach wall to pink/peach/orange pretty well. You could also just mix the two colors you want and make that the third color. BTW, I love your handprint idea!

Quote:

Oh hey, is htis easier or mor ecomplicated than setting up for a regular paint job? I assume I still have to go through all the pita stuff of taping off doorways and all. I hate that part
We put a dropcloth on the ground, and taped everything off. We also found it was easier to get color on if the wall was wet beforehand, so we kinda washed the walls. The hardest part is getting it even-looking in the corners, and we actually ended up tearing one of the sponges apart to get a sharper angle. Since uniformity doesn't matter AT ALL, it made it really easy. I did coat #2 by myself, and although it wasn't a large area, I was done with the whole thing plus clean up in about an hour or less.

Quote:

Also, do you think it is really necessary to do the top glazeor is that just if you are using special paints
The only reason I'm doing the top glaze is because this clay paint has such a matte finish, any fingerprints will show. They claim it's washable, but I don't want to take my chances. My original plan was to get tinted glazes and use that for everything, and no top coat, but the store didn't have them. I would think any paint that you can thin with water would work fine. The only issue would be making sure that it sticks to the walls









Hope this helps!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

resurrecting the thread, as I intend to use Lazure painting in our new home once we've gotten it. Does anyone else have photos or pointers of their own?


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

:


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Also, what colours might you do a kitchen?


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

Ohh, I'm subbing!









I think I'd really love the warm yellow and peaches for the kitchen, but I'm partial, cuz I have a yellow kitchen now. But it does always feel cheerful and sunny.


----------



## fmwamg (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm wondering about the different color combos and what ages they are appropriate for in their bedroom. I'm going to remodel my daughter's bedroom now. I'm trying to figure out how to mix the colors to paint pinky purple for my 6 years old daughter. Is that appropriate age to have pinky purple in her bedroom?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

We're in the thick of Lazuring the walls in our new home, and soon I'll be able to show photos.

As for colour, I just looked around around different sites and read about what colours mean what and what energies they attract, then we went from there.
Photos soon if anyone is interested


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I would love to see!


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

oooo, subbing.... more pix, please!!!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I finally got them uploaded! Photos of our renovation, in progress! Photos of the Lazure painting!

Here they are!


Hint: Flickr! is goofy and for some reason always starts off with the last photo in the set. So scroll down to the last photo you see and start from there, then you will get everything in chronological order. I'll be adding more photos as we go along because that's just the first room! And there is so much more to do yet. So keep watching!

Also above the photos are some tools - one of which allows you to see the photo even bigger. So use those tools, too.

And please please please leave comments on the photos (or here)! I want to know what you think!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I think you did an incredible job! I assumed you were doing just a bedroom or playroom -- not the entire open living space of your house! So you get a big gold star from me. I can't wait to see what it looks like with your cork floors and all your furniture in place. It looks like such a nice, soothing place.

PS: I read Quinn's story and, oh my, how I







for you. His memorial service looks like it was so beautiful and so fitting for your family.


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

At the (relatively low-budget) waldorf school near where I used to live, the nursery/kindy teacher told me she did her walls by mixing watercolor paint (I assume the decent quality artists tube type, not the kids ones







) with mop n' glo. I've not tried it yet, but hers looked great


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I think you did an incredible job! I assumed you were doing just a bedroom or playroom -- not the entire open living space of your house! So you get a big gold star from me. I can't wait to see what it looks like with your cork floors and all your furniture in place. It looks like such a nice, soothing place.

PS: I read Quinn's story and, oh my, how I







for you. His memorial service looks like it was so beautiful and so fitting for your family.









Thank you so much. On both counts


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
I finally got them uploaded! Photos of our renovation, in progress! Photos of the Lazure painting!

Here they are!


Hint: Flickr! is goofy and for some reason always starts off with the last photo in the set. So scroll down to the last photo you see and start from there, then you will get everything in chronological order. I'll be adding more photos as we go along because that's just the first room! And there is so much more to do yet. So keep watching!

Also above the photos are some tools - one of which allows you to see the photo even bigger. So use those tools, too.

And please please please leave comments on the photos (or here)! I want to know what you think!

Awesome job!!! How many colors did you use for each room? It looks like 2. Also did you work from the top down?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
Awesome job!!! How many colors did you use for each room? It looks like 2. Also did you work from the top down?

Well, that's only one room so far - the photos of the office are all before photos.

So the room we had done in those photos is the living room - and it's...it's difficult to answer how many colours. I would say maybe 4 - yellow, orange, peach and rose. I was mixing the pigments into the beeswax glaze myself and I made no effort to be any kind of consistent, because I very much wanted there to be a colour variation. But there are about 4 different overlapping colours there, as we did it in sort of stripes that overlapped. Am I making sense?

And yes, we worked from the top down. I find it to be more effective. There are more photos to come, too - we've finished painting the office now and are working on the two rooms downstairs - our bedroom and my sewing room. The office and my sewing room are being done in very similar colours to each other - purples, blues, greens. The bedroom is going to be earth and love colours...all skin tones, plus some purple - it will be every interesting to see how it turns out.

I don't even know what I'm doing with the bathrooms yet.


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

Right now our playroom is pink, but pretty soon we are going to repaint to make it more GN and not as "bright". I can't wait to lazure the walls.

Thanks for sharing your home with us..great job on the painting. It looks so soothing and warm.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
Well, that's only one room so far - the photos of the office are all before photos.

So the room we had done in those photos is the living room - and it's...it's difficult to answer how many colours. I would say maybe 4 - yellow, orange, peach and rose. I was mixing the pigments into the beeswax glaze myself and I made no effort to be any kind of consistent, because I very much wanted there to be a colour variation. But there are about 4 different overlapping colours there, as we did it in sort of stripes that overlapped. Am I making sense?

And yes, we worked from the top down. I find it to be more effective. There are more photos to come, too - we've finished painting the office now and are working on the two rooms downstairs - our bedroom and my sewing room. The office and my sewing room are being done in very similar colours to each other - purples, blues, greens. The bedroom is going to be earth and love colours...all skin tones, plus some purple - it will be every interesting to see how it turns out.

I don't even know what I'm doing with the bathrooms yet.

Great! Thanks for the info. So the bedroom is going to be earth and love colors...is that light brown and peach/pink colors? Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## mysummergirls (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
I finally got them uploaded! Photos of our renovation, in progress! Photos of the Lazure painting!

Here they are!



Thanks for sharing. It looks great! I love how light and relaxing the feel is...very different from the heaviness of conventionally painted walls.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
Great! Thanks for the info. So the bedroom is going to be earth and love colors...is that light brown and peach/pink colors? Can't wait to see more pics









Yes, like a late sunset...dark purple on top, pink, orange, yellow and brown I think...I'm very excited about it.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a couple questions for those who have Lazured their walls already.
I've read a couple of different ways to do it. Dh and I are NOT painters so the easier the better









Which way is better? I've read 2 different ways so far...

1. On a dry wall, take a damp sponge, dip in paint, spread on the walls.
2. Wet the walls with a damp sponge, then dip damp sponge in paint, spread on the walls.

Also I've read about watering down the paint. Is this necessary if you wet the walls beforehand? If you water the paint down...how much paint and how much water do you use? About how much would I need to cover a 11x13 room? 1 cup, 1 pt, 1 gallon? I'm going to be doing 3 colors.

If I don't water down the paint how much would I use for a 11x13 room? 1 cup, 1 pt, 1 gallon? I'm going to be doing 3 colors.

Sorry so many questions...I'm one of those who needs a step by step guide


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
I have a couple questions for those who have Lazured their walls already.
I've read a couple of different ways to do it. Dh and I are NOT painters so the easier the better









Which way is better? I've read 2 different ways so far...

1. On a dry wall, take a damp sponge, dip in paint, spread on the walls.
2. Wet the walls with a damp sponge, then dip damp sponge in paint, spread on the walls.

Also I've read about watering down the paint. Is this necessary if you wet the walls beforehand? If you water the paint down...how much paint and how much water do you use? About how much would I need to cover a 11x13 room? 1 cup, 1 pt, 1 gallon? I'm going to be doing 3 colors.

If I don't water down the paint how much would I use for a 11x13 room? 1 cup, 1 pt, 1 gallon? I'm going to be doing 3 colors.

Sorry so many questions...I'm one of those who needs a step by step guide









I'd love to answer these questions but honestly I can't. I used the Aglaia paint that is especially designed for Lazure painting, and the beeswax glaze, which I mixed pigments with for colour - all Aglaia.

To paint with I used a tack brush, as in the kind you brush a horse with - the ones made from horsehair - they're the softest.

Honestly I don't know how well it would work with opaque colours, it's meant to be done with glazes so that the colours can blend together.

I found that using a sponge didn't work at all because of how thin the glaze is, it just ran down the wall.

This might not have been helpful at all, I'm sorry.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply chasmyn







I would like try and use just regular paint. Anyone else lazured their walls?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
I'd love to answer these questions but honestly I can't. I used the Aglaia paint that is especially designed for Lazure painting, and the beeswax glaze, which I mixed pigments with for colour - all Aglaia.

To paint with I used a tack brush, as in the kind you brush a horse with - the ones made from horsehair - they're the softest.

Honestly I don't know how well it would work with opaque colours, it's meant to be done with glazes so that the colours can blend together.

I found that using a sponge didn't work at all because of how thin the glaze is, it just ran down the wall.

This might not have been helpful at all, I'm sorry.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

I think the improtant thing is that you can see through the layers. Otherwise they're kind of lost, yk?

When we did the bedroom, we got the walls wet first and used watered down paint. It really stretches the paint pretty far that way, and you can definitely see through the layers. We used grout sponges and it worked ok, but next time I'd use something that holds the water/paint a bit better. We used on the order of a cup to a pint of paint per color, definitely no more.

Did you see my post earlier in the thread? I have a page up that gives you the step-by-step of what I did.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

:


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoMe* 
I think the improtant thing is that you can see through the layers. Otherwise they're kind of lost, yk?

When we did the bedroom, we got the walls wet first and used watered down paint. It really stretches the paint pretty far that way, and you can definitely see through the layers. We used grout sponges and it worked ok, but next time I'd use something that holds the water/paint a bit better. We used on the order of a cup to a pint of paint per color, definitely no more.

Did you see my post earlier in the thread? I have a page up that gives you the step-by-step of what I did.

Thanks for your response. Your description makes sense. Good to know about the grout sponge. I guess I'll get a large sponge that wouldn't be as pourous?? The room you did looks really nice.


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm so happy to see this thread. We are getting ready to paint and thinking about making our own and styles. I love the lazure! I wonder if you can do it with homemade clay or flour paints?
Anyone????


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

still nothing about the age appropriate colors??? i searched this whole thread adn can't find anything....


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilikethedesert* 
I wonder if you can do it with homemade clay or flour paints?
Anyone????

We used bioshield clay paint, and it worked great. If your homemade paint is similar, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothertoall* 
still nothing about the age appropriate colors??? i searched this whole thread adn can't find anything....









I searched the whole thread and cannot find your original post. Can you repeat your question?








:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i want to do this in my newto be house.. especially for my sons room and the livingroom. he Really wants a blue bedroom so im torn between staying with the peachy warm colours or doing what he wants..
im also planning on using regular paint (no VOC) and water..

a question.. is the beeswax for a finish once its done?


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brownay2* 
Something about the colors depending on the child's age is a factor also.

I became curious about this subject so I googled it. Someone else may have even more luck, I am usually not so handy with google. I found two sites...

Colours for living and learning

Quote:

Colour through age development
There is a cycle of changing colours that affects our mind and body through the different stages of life. These are reflected in our changing colour preferences. Children have colour likes and dislikes according to individual character and stage of development.

Over a hundred years ago the pioneering educationalist Rudolph Steiner believed that people were surrounded by particular colours that had a spiritual influence and objective effect on their emotional life as well as benefiting physical health and mental well-being. Followers of the Steiner philosophy introduced his principles into their networks of schools and communities. It was believed that surrounding children with soft pastels and rounded architectural forms at the kindergarten level (2-7 years), progressing to central shared learning areas with stronger more vibrant colours for older children (7-10 years) then onto larger shared work areas in which soft greens and blues were used for children from 10 into their teenage years, was less distracting to the mental concentration of each stage of development.
...there's a lot more immediately after that paragraph...

and a pdf in html form, Organic Functionalism: An Important Principle of the Visual Arts in Waldorf School Crafts and Architecture

Quote:

Appropriate classroom murals, wall pictures, and colors should also
change through the grades, as described by Steiner.
36
For example, the walls of the first-grade
classroom would be painted in warmer, reddish colors and feature images from fairy tales. By
contrast, the walls of the sixth-grade room would be painted in cooler, bluish colors and feature
images of the individual human being, especially a human being in nature ("a man standing in a
landscape in sunshine or rain; or a small lake with a man rowing on it," suggested Steiner).
... there is way more in this document as well but it jumps around quite a bit, and addresses many other subjects as well.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Does anyone know how it looks if you use two opposite colors such as yellow & violet, red & green, blue & orange?

If I've missed something and you paint when the last coat is still a bit wet, that could be unappealing







If the previous coat is dry it might make a neat effect. Maybe.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i want to do this in my newto be house.. especially for my sons room and the livingroom. he Really wants a blue bedroom so im torn between staying with the peachy warm colours or doing what he wants..
im also planning on using regular paint (no VOC) and water..

a question.. is the beeswax for a finish once its done?

The beeswax glaze that I used is made specifically for Lazure painting. It's made by Aglaia. A white base coat is painted with Aglaia casein binder paint, then pigments are mixed with the beeswax and applied in thin layers to create the colours.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Chasmyn, how/where did you learn so much about lazuring?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sphinxie* 
Chasmyn, how/where did you learn so much about lazuring?

Lots of Googling









Also I read the websites of the professionals. They all use Aglaia, so I looked into it, and then bought and used it myself. Not cheap but instead of smelling like paint, it smells like eucalyptus and thyme.







:

Also, you learn when you're doing it, too.


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

I checked out the Aglaia site and it really is informative. But the color charts: any ideas on what to mix to get the peach blossom color? http://www.beeck.de/english/produkte.../FKKFPK_EN.pdf

I also have latex paint on my walls currently. I know I'd need the primer, but would I have to sand the latex paint down first so the primer adheres? Hmmm...


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellybelly* 
I checked out the Aglaia site and it really is informative. But the color charts: any ideas on what to mix to get the peach blossom color? http://www.beeck.de/english/produkte.../FKKFPK_EN.pdf

I also have latex paint on my walls currently. I know I'd need the primer, but would I have to sand the latex paint down first so the primer adheres? Hmmm...

No, not at all. We just used the casein binder paint over the latex that was here before.

To get peach, we mixed ultramarine red and lemon yellow.


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you, chasmyn! That is exactly what I wanted to know. I wonder how it would look if I did a coat of sheer yellow, then a coat of the mixed peach, and top it off with a sheer pink? I don't know if we'll do a gradiation, but maybe those layers will add visual interest? I have no idea.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, that would be perfect. The more layers, the letter, I think - and make sure they're thin. That way you can really perfect the look.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Oh wow~!! I am getting ready to plan and purchase supplies for the kids' walls. I actually asked about lazure long ago with little response, so finding this thread is very exciting and encouraging!
I am thinking of shades of green...
Wondering if anyone has considered a mural? We are thinking of perhaps a treehouse of some sort...


----------



## fmwamg (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm trying to find a cheap lazure wall brush. Does anyone have the website that I can order for cheap one? I have found several brushes, but they are expensive.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fmwamg* 
I'm trying to find a cheap lazure wall brush. Does anyone have the website that I can order for cheap one? I have found several brushes, but they are expensive.

I used a tack brush, the kind you use to brush horses. It cost about $11, is made of horse hair, very soft.


----------



## damirati (May 24, 2005)

Pardon the bump...

But i SO appreciate this thread. I've learned so much here, WAAAAAAYY more than what i gleaned from googling the technique. And it sounds far more simple.

I was going to mix the paints (store bought latex) with a glaze, but what it sounds like is it's not really necessary if you just water it down with plain water?

Do you apply the lighter colors first or the darker colors (if you're not doing a straition effect, but and all over watercolor effect)?

Thank you so much ladies, you have no idea how much of a Godsend this has been!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

When I have done similar techniques with latex paint, I have just used water and a rag to wipe on the color and get the "watercolor" effect. I also use a spray bottle on the wet paint and the wipe it around with a rag.

And always work lighter to darker. You can always build up paint to make it darker, but it's harder to take it away.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow - perfect timing finding this thread! I'm moving into a new house (well, actually it's over 100 years old







) and I think this will be the perfect way to paint many of the rooms. I was also hoping for more of a water color effect with regular latex paint....thanks, CorbinsMama, for the advice - just what I needed to know.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd actually heard lighter to darker on this one... because the darker colors would cover up the lighter ones, you want the lightest layer on top so it shows more. Maybe within each individual color start light and build up till the shade is where you like it?


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoMe* 
I'd actually heard lighter to darker on this one... because the darker colors would cover up the lighter ones, you want the lightest layer on top so it shows more. Maybe within each individual color start light and build up till the shade is where you like it?

Maybe that's true in true Lazuring, I don't know. In my experience, a lighter paint color is not going to show up on top of a darker color, especially when it is watered down, as it will be somewhat translucent.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Chasmyn,

Would you say that the paints you bought were worth the money for the effect they gave? Do the colors look waxy and very well blended, better than you imagine they would if just using a different medium?

I am ready to paint my sons playroom, but I can't make up my mind what technique to use.

Also, where did you get the bruch you used?
TIA


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elight23* 
Chasmyn,

Would you say that the paints you bought were worth the money for the effect they gave? Do the colors look waxy and very well blended, better than you imagine they would if just using a different medium?

I am ready to paint my sons playroom, but I can't make up my mind what technique to use.

Also, where did you get the bruch you used?
TIA

I found them to be worth the money, yes. The beeswax glaze combined with that we mixed the colours ourselves - gave us all the control.

I imagine better, yes. Not having used anything else, though, I cannot truly say









We used a tack brush, actually - like for brushing a horse? We bought the horse hair one - the softest they had. It was about $10.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

The colors that you used to get your 'sunset' effect are just what I am looking to replicate. For that room did you use anything besides lemon yellow and ultrmarine red - and a combination of those two colors?

Can you please tell me where you found your brush?

Thanks for sharing your informtion!


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

Another lazure-painting want-to be.







:


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elight23* 
The colors that you used to get your 'sunset' effect are just what I am looking to replicate. For that room did you use anything besides lemon yellow and ultrmarine red - and a combination of those two colors?

Can you please tell me where you found your brush?

Thanks for sharing your informtion!

Do you mean in the upstairs? You must. No, I also used English Red at the bottom. I did a lot of mixing them, as well. Like the yellow...straight lemon yellow is practically neon, so I mixed it sometimes with ultramarine red, sometimes with english red to make it less so. And we did LOTS of layers, using just a touch more red each time as we went down the wall. HTH

The tack brush can be gotten at any tack store - there are a few in your area, just Google "tack store (your area)", you'll find one. I think there is one right near the Home Depot, in fact.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Did you find you paints in this area too? I have only been able to find them online from a place in Or. Shipping will be high because of the heavy weight.


----------



## mimi! (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Chasmyn,
ohhh, sounds so lovely, and you must have just done this in your new co housing. thanks for the ideas! i'm going to get onto this after camping this week.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimi!* 
Hi Chasmyn,
ohhh, sounds so lovely, and you must have just done this in your new co housing. thanks for the ideas! i'm going to get onto this after camping this week.

Yes! You're welcome to come and visit if you like


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Did you use a figure 8 type patern to get the pigment on the walls? I read thats what some do. I guess it's probably trial and error. I bought my brush from the tack store - I hope it's the right one! - and my paints are in the mail.

I'll post a picture when I'm done!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elight23* 
Did you use a figure 8 type patern to get the pigment on the walls?

Yes


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Also, you want to make sure that there is as little liquid as possible on the brush, because the liquid will run. I found it useful to have a rag handy whenever we were painting to wipe away the drips. No matter how dry the brush is, it will still drip, so just make sure to go back over everything you paint to catch the drips/ This may well be the most important thing I can tell you - we have a lot of little areas where we didn't catch the drips and is sort of a pain to do it once it's dry. You CAN, though - just use a wet rag and rub GENTLY.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for that information. Here is a link to a picture of a brush that looks like the one I found for $11 at the tack store. Mine looks sort of like the brush on the left - with the blue bristles. It is a synthetic finish brush, but it is soft. It is not as soft as the goat hair face brushes, but i tried to find one from the store you told me about that was about $11.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DN

Is yours natural and super soft with short bristles or similar to the one I bought?

Thanks so much Chasmyn. My paints came in the mail today and I can't wait to get started!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elight23* 
Thanks for that information. Here is a link to a picture of a brush that looks like the one I found for $11 at the tack store. Mine looks sort of like the brush on the left - with the blue bristles. It is a synthetic finish brush, but it is soft. It is not as soft as the goat hair face brushes, but i tried to find one from the store you told me about that was about $11.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DN

Is yours natural and super soft with short bristles or similar to the one I bought?

Thanks so much Chasmyn. My paints came in the mail today and I can't wait to get started!

Remember I live in Canada, so prices may vary









The one I bought was more like the blue one on the end, only natural hair - horsehair maybe? I think it's horsehair. and super soft - it was the softest one they had. I think that the softness is more important than anything else - if it's soft, it ought to absorb the paint enough to be a proper brush. Like if it feels like it could be a paint brush, KWIM?


----------



## mimi! (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok, we did it too! Here's my thread. And thanks so much for the inspiration and tips Chasmyn!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=727976


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

What a great thread. So much help! I'm about to do this, I'll post pictures when I'm done!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 
but usually a pre-teen or teenager likes a change in their environment, .









:

Not sure if you have thought of this-but teenagers dont usually have a really easy time agreeing with mom on a wall color. (especially girls....like me...LOL.) I am remembering my decorating projects and I totally wouldnt have had my mom lecturing me on waldorf learning.

(Meant to be totally lighthearted, and kind of funny-not confrontational post)










Jenny


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I wonder if this would actualy make my children GO in their room?

I told dh today-I am lucky if I see them go in their room one time a day-even to just get something!

Its really cute too.







:

Jenny


----------



## damirati (May 24, 2005)

Dioes anyone know if there is a substantial difference if you do it with a sponge vs. a tack brush? see both methods mentioned and was wondering about the difference

Thanks!!

~Nakia


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

From all of the reading I have done, I got the impression that the brush is the prefered method in that the results are more in line with the goal - but sponging is used, though it seems harder to get equal results. I have seen neither in person however.

I have primed my walls with the Aglaia binder and am waiting for a block of child-free hours to start the beeswax glaze. I bought the Aglaia brush for this specific project as I figured I'd already spent so much to have everything just right, I might as well spend the extra $15 for the brush.

One of these days, I'll post my pics!


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank god for this thread. I posted a "help" thread but no one responded. I'm really lost. We have an open floor plan so basically four main walls make up our entire downstairs area....and I tried to lazure but couldn't get it right. Half of one wall is bright orange and it's just been left like that.
Here's what I did.
I took our high quality Waldorf watercolors and mixed a little bit of paint into a cup of water and then sponged it onto the wall. It ran a ton (I see now that I should have used a brush.) It took me hours just to do a small section of the wall because I couldn't get it even looking and it just looked totally sloppy.
So here are my questions. And I have read through the entire thread...I just still don't get it lol.
Whatever type of paint I use, do I take a small container and mix in a little paint and a little water and then just watercolor wash one color over the entire wall?
Then follow up with a second coat and a third in different colors?
Do you leave the mixture thick or runny?
OR
Do you glob some paint on the wall and then use a brush and water to spread and thin the paint?

If you are using the first method- seems to me that the mixture is so thin that it just runs right down the wall? (again I was using a sponge...is the brush key here? It dosen't seem like the paint would really even stick to it if it's that thin? And I thought a DRY brush was key...so how does that one work lol?
So...let's review.
Take a small container and add some paint and some water.
Dip brush and paint entire wall one color.
Allow it to dry and go over it with a darker color.
Repeat.
Is that right?
And....to get that great sunrise effect it dosen't seem like they are applying the color as stated above.
How do you do that?
Like she did here:http://www.innavenir.com/house/painting/
How did she get that peach section across the bottom? Did she just wet the wall and put a lot more paint on that section- and it wasn't as watered down? When she did that intital first coat did she do the bottom of the wall in thicker paint and then thin out as she went up in the same color?

PLEASE HELP. My wall is a disgrace.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

No, she is using different colours for each section there, I believe.

I used a brush, as dry as possible (get as much of the liquid off as possible), in really thin coats, then use a paint rag to gently wipe away any drips. It takes like a bazillion coats.

HTH


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

It does. Thanks for answering as well. I've been checking this thread every five minutes for days now lol.
I decided that the amount of space I'm trying to Lazure is too large, so I'm going to use organic clay paint on the first part of our open floor plan and on the section that is going to be our play area, I'll lazure.
I can't wait! I'm clay painting Monday night and then in a week or so I'll do the play area.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

To add to that now that I have two whole hands to type with:

I also used several different colours in mine. When I mixed the pigments into the beeswax glaze, I'd never measure or try to duplicate colours exactly - each time I did a new coat, the colour was ever so slightly different, so as to really make the colours richer. And the more coats you do, the richer the colour. Also the darker (and cooler) the colours, the less forgiving the paint is, so be aware of that as well. It is suggested in Lazure to use different colours over each other to really get that Lazure effect, so for example, using lemon yellow for the first coats, then a more golden yellow for the next, then varying the golds in the last...and on down the wall. Does that make sense?


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillkuster* 
And....to get that great sunrise effect it dosen't seem like they are applying the color as stated above.
How do you do that?
Like she did here:http://www.innavenir.com/house/painting/
How did she get that peach section across the bottom? Did she just wet the wall and put a lot more paint on that section- and it wasn't as watered down? When she did that intital first coat did she do the bottom of the wall in thicker paint and then thin out as she went up in the same color?

PLEASE HELP. My wall is a disgrace.

Hi, the laptop's in the shop, so I haven't been near the computer lately.

What I did was use watered down clay paint and a grout sponge. It dripped some, but was totally manageable. We got the part of the wall we were going to paint wet first, then came back with a little slightly watered-down paint, then spread it all over to get somewhat uniform color. Of course variation is a good thing, so we weren't tooo careful.

I started with the darker colors (pink) and just did a little stripe on the bottom. Let dry for a day. Come back with a slightly lighter color (peach) and completely cover the bottom layer, then go up just a little higher as well.
Repeat We always used a lighter color on top, always completely covering the color before. If we were trying to make a rainbow or something, we would have gradually moved away from always covering the color before. One thing that I read is to have at least 3 different color layers for depth, and more is better.

It seems that there are many many ways to do this, and they're all beautiful! Try not to get too caught up in the details of getting it prepared *just right* and instead just get some paint on the wall and have fun!


----------



## lorelei (Dec 31, 2004)

bumping for an op.


----------



## NoCalMomOfTwo (Jan 18, 2007)

bumping for the person who asked about lazure and because I was really interested too!


----------



## telebomb (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
I am so interested in the pictures but I was unable to log on to the pictures because they were private. Is there some way I could view thte photos? Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
I finally got them uploaded! Photos of our renovation, in progress! Photos of the Lazure painting!

Here they are!

Hint: Flickr! is goofy and for some reason always starts off with the last photo in the set. So scroll down to the last photo you see and start from there, then you will get everything in chronological order. I'll be adding more photos as we go along because that's just the first room! And there is so much more to do yet. So keep watching!

Also above the photos are some tools - one of which allows you to see the photo even bigger. So use those tools, too.

And please please please leave comments on the photos (or here)! I want to know what you think!


----------



## CariS (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi all!

We are buying a new house. The entire house is white so I have a blank slate. I want to lazure my 3 yo dd's bedroom, 1 yo son's room, and a middle area in between their bedrooms that will be their play area.

I read each post on this thread. So much great info. LOVE all the pics and websites provided. But I feel a bit overwhelmed.

Can someone help me by posting a step by step way to do it?

- What supplies I will need (paint brand, sponge/brush, buckets, tape)? And if you have a specific store or website...

- What steps? For example it looks like I should at the bottom with my darkest color?

- Also if you have colors you'd recommend for a 3 yo girl and a 1 yo boy

Thank you! I will of course continue my research but I do feel so overwhelmed. Thank you!


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

(I just typed a really long reply and went to post and Mothering made me resign is and the message was lost, so here's the slightly abridged version)

Aglaia Beeswax Glaze Binder & Aglaia Casein Binder Paint
and lemon yellow, ultra marine red, and english red purchased at:
http://www.phoenixorganics.com/index.asp?cat=169240
I also used the brush found on that site as I wanted to make sure that I had the right materials. It worked great.

I did not have to tape off anything. After i applied the two coats of casien binder, as directed, I started by mixing in a small amount of yellow pigment into about a cup of diluted beeswax. The directions are on the can. I applied frm the top to about 2/3 way down each wall in figure 8 overlaping patterns - always blending each new dip of the brush into what i had already applied spreading outward. After I finished covering all of my walls with the same dilution of pigment I moved about a foot or less down and changed the pigment just a little. I started with yellow at the top making it darker as i went down then added the UMR making it peace and then started adding ER to make it pinker towards the bottom. It was a lot of work and took a lot of time to cover so much of the wall each time, but the depth is very beautiful. I'll try to post a picture later.

It's best to start light. you can always go back over your workto make it a little darker or more blended. make sure you get the drips within 15 or so minutes or they wil ldry and if you rub them off, it will be obvious becauae you will be rubbing off all of the layers. You can blend the drips by figure eighting back over them.

As for colors - 'they' say that peaches are for young children up to 6 or so yellows, pinks, red, purple, and then blue in the teenage years. I painted a large room for a Waldorf Parent-tot group I host and used yellow on top blending into peach with some pink on the bottom - like you've seen here. I have also seen, in a Waldorf Kindergarten, lazured peach covering the entire wall. It still looks pretty, but I liked the rainbow look that will last through the ages.

Goodluck!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telebomb* 
Hi
I am so interested in the pictures but I was unable to log on to the pictures because they were private. Is there some way I could view thte photos? Thanks!

Wow, I'm glad you posted! the photos aren't private, they've disappeared!

Apparently my pro account expired without my knowledge. So I'm going to have to do some new uploading and then I'll post them once I do.


----------



## CariS (Jul 2, 2005)

Thank you so much elight23!!!! So helpful! Would love to see pics when ya can!

I'm probably going to order supplies this week. Will probably post more questions!

Thanks!


----------



## new_lazure_guy (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,
I'm going to Lazure paint my new fitness studio. I spent most of last Friday phoning places around the country looking for aglaia paints, but it appears that the US distributor has dropped the line. So I was excited to see the post just above that says you can get the Aglaia paints from a source in Pheonix. Are you sure they have it? I'll phone first thing tommorow morning.

If I can't find Aglaia, does anybody know how difficult it is to mix the paints with beeswax from scratch.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CariS* 
- Also if you have colors you'd recommend for a 3 yo girl and a 1 yo boy

This site has good information on color and ages.


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

subbing...plan to do our new baby's room with lazure technique.


----------

